
Don’t Democratize Data Science - loumal
https://builtin.com/data-science/dont-democratize-data-science
======
streetcat1
So I do not think that this is a black/white situation.

I do agree, that any auto ml tool, cannot know what is the correct data
sources for a specific use case, nor does it know the business case value of a
specific model.

Auto ML should not replace humans, but work with them. I.e. it is a tool.

This tool can do the following:

1\. Auto visualization.

2 Auto feature engineering.

3\. Auto backtesting.

4\. Auto training (with cost optimization).

5\. Hyperparameter optimization.

6\. Auto model packaging.

7\. Autoload testing and auto security testing.

7\. Auto deploy / scale / SLA.

8\. Auto monitor.

The goal of AutoML is to save time and reduce risk. I am not sure why you want
to do all of the above manually.

~~~
sorteranon
I'm all about AutoML but the best data scientists do what the author says:
They try to understand the problem in detail first. I think fewer and fewer do
this well.

~~~
streetcat1
Absolutely, auto ml cannot know your problem, as a word processor cannot know
what book you want to write.

The goal of AutoML is to compress the time/money from idea/problem def to
running models, it is not to replace the data scientist.

------
tornt
it’s a counterintuitive argument but I completely agree

~~~
uxsort
Can you imagine trying to democratize phd level mathematics? This boot camp
shit has gotten insane.

